# Vista Print Web Services



## Soapsense (Sep 4, 2016)

Has anyone built a website with Vistaprint?  I have been looking at starting a website, and I am a little overwhelmed with all the choices for site building and payment companies etc.  I was ordering more business cards, and of course they try to sell you everything else, and they can match your business cards to a website.  I already own a domain, I registered through GoDaddy a few months ago.  I saw that Vistaprint allows you to use paypal as a payment option, thought this might be convenient to at least start off with.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## LilyJo (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree Wix is easy and cheap but you can spot a Wix website a mile off by how long it takes to open/load images and also by the page extensions they use. Whenever I open a website that takes ages to do anything I can almost guarantee that when you check the coding behind it will be Wix.

Depends on what you want tbh and how complicated you want it to be. You cant beat Wordpress, you can get free plugins for payment and listings etc,


----------



## Soapsense (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you both, not necessarily looking for extremely cheap.  More middle of the road, but easy to use. I was also looking for a CC payment option that was per transaction, but not a monthly fee, with the option to upgrade to that if I choose.


----------



## vedwards (Nov 27, 2016)

You might try weebly - I use them for my author site and they are pretty user friendly. Don't know about the credit card side, as I haven't tried it before, but I know they do have a set up for businesses online.


----------

